

Creating Android applications without Java from TXLF 2011 - daniel_solano
http://www.deepbluelambda.org/events/live/decaffeinated-robot-source-slides-and-audio

======
RobGR
I attended this session. It was very impressive. Obviously quite a lot of work
went into surveying the whole field of Android development environments.

I've been playing with python and the Android Scripting Environment for
Android stuff, but after this talk I will probably look at writing some
"native" apps in C/C++.

